# Does anyone have experience with hip dysplasia?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We had a Shepherd once with HD. Never in the Spoos though (thank God)! I would encourage you to post the HD results on the Poodle Health Registry site though. This is the only way breeders know which lines to avoid when breeding. Gorky, a member here had a boy who died and reported his ailments and I am so grateful for that. I am sure if you pm'd her, she would encourage you to do the same.

I am so sorry you are going through this with your precious family member. Would you please PM me the name of the kennel he came from and his registered name, so I can look at his pedigree? I would really appreciate that.


----------



## katie006 (Apr 6, 2011)

He is not registered. He is actually a Spoo/Aerdale Mix. We rescued him when he was 7 mos old.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I had a mix who had horrible joints since he was little. I thought I would need to put him down by the time he was 2. But researched and tried MSM. This worked until he was 10. Then he got arthritis too and we added metacam. It was honestly our miracle fix (msm). I really hope it works for you. My buddy was not diagnosed w hd but was pronounced an orthopedic nightmare. Almost every joint. That was a big reason I will only get pups purebred from tested lines. Love my mutts but it was sad  luck!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I have also heard of MSM and glucosamine. These will take a longer time to take effect.
If the dog really suffers then most vets will prescribe either metacam or rimadyl. 

I once had a puppy 7 mos. old a very big boy which was fed puppy food (I dont feed puppy food, only a high 30% protein) diet to my dogs but not puppy food.

This puppy developed Pano (Panosteitis) Growing pains and was put on a two week course of Metacam.. MAGIC !

But on the long run these meds can affect the liver. However if the dog is older and we all know that most dogs dont live a very long life, maybe 10-15 years if the dog is older, I would take my chances and put him on a fast acting medication such as Metacam so at least he will get some quality of life.

Does MSM work on every dog or is it individual, Victoria ?


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

There is a canine orthopedic group on yahoo that offers many alternatives to surgery and medications. They have a ton of collective knowledge. 
I have a Standard Parti who is severely HD both hips. He is 7 years old, listed on PHR and doing very well. He gets 3000mg of fish oil daily, fish oil is a natural inflammation reducer and he also takes Glyco-Flex III Stage III. The other thing that is very important is to keep leg muscles strong.
Walking backwards, standing up on hind legs and walking, walking up and down hills ect. 


canineortho : Canine Orthopedic Issues


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

MSM is for sure takes longer to get effect. But works great. I believe it should work for all dogs. But like people every pup is different. MSM is a supplement and not a drug for pain. In the short term I highly recommend metacam. But if after you get the msm in them and it's working you can take them off metacam and have that (not the same bottle) in reserve for when you need it when msm is not enough anymore. this is my best recommendation on my experience. Metacam works very well for arthritis pain later in life too. Which compounds their hip issues, poor buddies.


----------



## katie006 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, They gave us two options the Adequan shots or Rymadil. They did also tell us about the surgery, but suggested we see if one of the meds works first. We chose to try the shots first. We did not want to do the Rymadil because of the side affects(he is only 4 yrs old). They did not mentions MSM or Metacam. I will ask about these when I go in. Thanks for all the help. P.S. He was a rescue dog so I have no info on his parents. All I know is that they told us he was half Standard half Aredale and he looks it. We got him neutered right after we got him so no worries on him breeding. I am not a breeder.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

vtomblin said:


> MSM is for sure takes longer to get effect. But works great. I believe it should work for all dogs. But like people every pup is different. MSM is a supplement and not a drug for pain. In the short term I highly recommend metacam. But if after you get the msm in them and it's working you can take them off metacam and have that (not the same bottle) in reserve for when you need it when msm is not enough anymore. this is my best recommendation on my experience. Metacam works very well for arthritis pain later in life too. Which compounds their hip issues, poor buddies.



Vtomblin:

I totally agree. Metacam as is Rimadyl can have nasty effects on the dog's liver and if MSM works for them than yes, take them off the metacam asap and resort only to MSM. I know a dog groomer who swears by MSM , she has very bad back pain and she takes this supplement and it works for her. I wish it did for me :-(.. I have bad case of pinched nerves in my back when I groom the dogs, especially with the repetitive brushing movement.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

katie006 said:


> Ok, They gave us two options the Adequan shots or Rymadil. They did also tell us about the surgery, but suggested we see if one of the meds works first. We chose to try the shots first. We did not want to do the Rymadil because of the side affects(he is only 4 yrs old). They did not mentions MSM or Metacam. I will ask about these when I go in. Thanks for all the help. P.S. He was a rescue dog so I have no info on his parents. All I know is that they told us he was half Standard half Aredale and he looks it. We got him neutered right after we got him so no worries on him breeding. I am not a breeder.



Katie 006:

You are a wonderful and dedicated dog owner. Your dog is fortunate to have you .

I have also heard of hydrotherapy (exercise in water) . I know my vet has a facility (new one) which he opened last year where they offer hydro treatments and aucupuncture. 

Have you ever thought about aproaching a hollistic vet, on the long run it may save you surgery and also medication expenses. I know of serveral dogs who had had wonderful results with acupuncture and/or hollistic treatments.

It may be worth your while to investigae this field and cover all angles and see which treatment, hopefully the most natural one is beneficial to your dog.

If you are already on the path of spending money, at least you will be spending it on the appropriate treatment after investigating all options. 

Conventional medicine is not the only option, there are others more natural and at times more effective.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I hear swimming is really good for dogs with HD


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What are the costs associated with the maintenance of these shots? 

OP - I am sorry your dog is dealing with this. Looking back did you notice any signs in your dog before the pain? I have heard different signs of how the dog walks and runs and I was curious.


----------



## katie006 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas on alternitive options. I live in a smaller town in Utah I dont know of any vets that offer these kind of treatments but I will look in Salt Lake. I wish I knew someone with a backyard pool, but there are not many of those in northern Utah either. Ha Ha 

To answer your question Olie, these shots are $50 each. I have spent about $250 on them so far. But it is and ongoing thing. I am not complaining, I would pay whatever it takes. Our dogs are our family members, but if it comes down to the surgery I will have to save up for a while.


----------



## katie006 (Apr 6, 2011)

Olie, I missed the second part of your question. He does show signs other than obvious pain. The biggest is not putting weight on that rear leg. He also does a kind of bunny hopping, sometimes with only one back foot touching and sometime with both.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

katie006 said:


> To answer your question Olie, these shots are $50 each. I have spent about $250 on them so far. But it is and ongoing thing. I am not complaining, I would pay whatever it takes. Our dogs are our family members, but if it comes down to the surgery I will have to save up for a while.


I was wondering because of the elective surgery that was mentioned. looking at the differences in the long term. I know you were not complaining, I would do the same as you are.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

just wanted to ad i have a friend with a lab with bad HD- she is hnow hving great success with chiro and accupuncture work. this has reduced her dogs pain meds from almst daily to just a couple times a month. obiousy while trying to compensate for sore hips dogs also can torq a lot of other areas of their body and the chiro helps with this. she also does swimming with her girl


----------



## katie006 (Apr 6, 2011)

What is chiro?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=katie006;165259]What is chiro?[/QUOTE]*


Hi Katie006
alternative treatment like Chiro/Acupuncture for your dog .

These alternate medicine is many a times more productive since unlike pills that only mask the problem giving your dog "temporary relief the chiro / acupuncture are treatment methods (which are ancient but practiced in today's modern and hollistic medicine ) that are yielding permanent results in many cases. 

This type of medical treatment will not affect your dog's organs on the contrary it may bring him permanent relief whereas pills and liquid meds only mask the problem but not deal with it from the Inside out, rather from the outside in.

I too like others on this forum will opt to have my dog treated UNconventionally but hollistically at a chiro. I believe in these methods work well and many times are permanent and a much better option than resorting to pilling your dog or medicating him with drugs..

Hollistic medicine for dogs is not cheap but is more permanent on the long run offering the dog permanent relief and good quality of life.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

katie006 said:


> What is chiro?


Chiro is chiropractic. I've had wonderful results using it on my previous dog. Of course he didn't have hip displasia but rather a neck back and jaw issue. However I'd give it a try.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

katie006 said:


> I wish I knew someone with a backyard pool, but there are not many of those in northern Utah either. Ha Ha


What about a physical therapy center for animals ?

They have swimming pools.

We had a therapist hold a seminar here in Iceland a year ago or something and she was getting good results with HD dogs.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Hip Dysplasia*

Oh goodness..
Unfortunately I do have experience with this. I owned a Golden Retriever who was dysplastic in one hip. The X-rays showed hardly any joint formed. She walked pretty wobbily most of her life, but thank God didn't seem to be in much pain.
I know there is a surgery available if your dog is in pain so you might want to look into that. There is also some water therapy that seems to help them with Re-Hab of the joints.
The Standard Poodle breeders as a whole have been very diligent in protecting owners from this by testing their dogs...glad about that..and I respect them for it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone. I was afraid to do a search here for hid displasia, because what I would find out. 
*Lou's hips pop a lot...* And it freaked me out when I started noticing.

*Did anyone noticed that on a dog with hip displasia? please say no... 
*
I have tried to contact her breeder, but the last time I spoke with her she had just lost her husband to cancer and she was having chemo herself for colon cancer, such a sad story, I have not been able to reach her, which worries me.

I will send in Lou's papers this week. I have forgotten about it, because it has been in a drawer and I have been very busy and stressed out with work.
I also want to get her tested she is 9 months old now.

*Any info on symptoms would be appreciated, I could be just worrying for no reason, I always come up with things to worry about*, its just me....

Thanks all!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Hips*

I had a Dobie that started showing symptoms around two. Rimadyl was by prescription only at the time and really helped.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We had a German Shepard twenty five years ago who ended up with hip dysplasia when she was five years old. One day she is walking fine, the next she started acting a liitle sore. She came from certified, tested parents. The breeder was no help what so ever. All we wanted was for her to split the cost of surgery with us, all she wanted us to do was fly our dog back to her at our expense, pay for her vet to check our dog and she would give us a new puppy. That wasn't an option as far as we were conserned. She did really well with the surgery and we took her several times a week to the lake to swim to help her heal. We had to be careful with her running too much, but she did really well for many, many years. I know there are many more treatment options available than what we had back then.


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We had a Shepherd once with HD. Never in the Spoos though (thank God)! I would encourage you to post the HD results on the Poodle Health Registry site though. This is the only way breeders know which lines to avoid when breeding. Gorky, a member here had a boy who died and reported his ailments and I am so grateful for that. I am sure if you pm'd her, she would encourage you to do the same.
> 
> I am so sorry you are going through this with your precious family member. Would you please PM me the name of the kennel he came from and his registered name, so I can look at his pedigree? I would really appreciate that.


ARREAU, how do I go about finding my dog's pedigree online? I only know her parents' names, but would love to go further back... Just for curiosity sake... lol

KATIE006 sorry to hear about your baby... I hope you find a treatment that helps!


----------

